# Apache doeas not start. Module mod_actions.so is missing

## ollonois

I have upgerades to apache 2.2 using the upgrade guide but apache does not start.

```
server ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

apache2: Syntax error on line 61 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load /etc/apache2/modules/mod_actions.so into server: /etc/apache2/modules/mod_actions.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

USE-Flags

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6-r7  USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB

```

There is no modules directory in /etc/apache2 have it moved to another path?

----------

## magic919

The path must be wrong somewhere in the config.  They are at /usr/lib/apache2/modules/  You may have a server root error in the config.

----------

## ollonois

OK I changed the path but now there is another error

```
* Starting apache2 ...

apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for server

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName  
```

----------

## magic919

Such is life.

Means you have not set a FQHN for the box.  Give it one and Apache will work.

----------

## ollonois

Thanks

But I womder why it was working with apache 2.0.

----------

## magic919

It's a glib answer, but it wasn't a requirement then.  It would happily run as localhost.  The Gentoo Apache guys have put a lot of work in and made loads of changes, all to bring us more in line I understand.

----------

